# first fishing of '17 for me



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

with the warm february temps i really got the itch to do some early fishing. i had been hearing reports of people doing very well on crappie on the lake so thats what i was going to do. i got the boat, poles, jigs, and plastics all ready throughout the week. i knew i was going to be off on friday and the weather looked great! friday morning i got to the lake early and got the boat in. strong south winds made for a very choppy main lake. i was planning on targeting the crappies in the channels anyways. long storey short... my first day chasing crappies resulted in one bite. and that bite was a carp! i have some more learning to do to catch those crappies obviously.



i still had the afternoon left and since i had hopes of a livewell full of crappies for the last two weeks, i decided i was going to try the pond at home. i still couldnt get a crappie bite! ended up catching some decent bluegills that made some nice fillets.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I went out for crappies a couple days last week too. Walked the shoreline as I decided it's a little too early to take my boat out of storage. First day, at my spring spot, the pike were biting like crazy on minnows and gold hooks. Hooked nine, landed five. Second day the crappies moved in. Lots of smaller ones but managed to take a dozen keepers and one perch. Saturday the wind kicked up and the fish shut down around eleven. Still managed to put six more keepers in the bucket. Hopefully, this cold front won't chase them too far out of the shallow water where they were.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)




----------

